# Barsche grillen



## Seneca (22. Juli 2013)

Ich habe bei der letzten Session 7 Barsceh zwischen 19 und 24cm gefangen.
Die liegen alle ausgenommen in der Kühltruhe. Gebraten habe ich abgezogene Barsche schon öfter.

Nun wollte ich sie bei der nächsten Grillsession aufs Rost legen und habe dazu zwei Fragen an die Fisch-Grillprofis mit Erfahrung. Da die Barsche ungeschuppt sind, frage ich mich welches die bessere Variante ist:

1.) Können die Barsche mit Schuppen in einem Fischgriller auf denm Grill gelegt werden oder "verbrennen" dabei die Schuppen und alles ist im Eimer?

2.) Oder lieber die Barsche (ebenfalls ungeschuppt) in Alufoliepaketen auf dem Grill garen?

Petri und Danke!#6


----------



## Seneca (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsche grillen*

Alles klar. Perfekt Danke:m


----------



## donak (9. September 2013)

*AW: Barsche grillen*

Ich hätte da noch nen Bild aus´m Sommerurlaub in Meck´Pomm.

Als erstes den Grill an:







Und dann die frisch gefangenen, ausgenommenen und ungeschuppten Barsche ab auf den Grill:






Dazu gab es dann Kartoffelsalat und Brot. Lecker war´s!


----------



## CRegenschein (9. September 2013)

*AW: Barsche grillen*



donak schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch nen Bild aus´m Sommerurlaub in Meck´Pomm.
> ...
> Dazu gab es dann Kartoffelsalat und Brot. Lecker war´s!



Da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen
#v
CRegenschein


----------



## Franky (9. September 2013)

*AW: Barsche grillen*

@ Donak:
Habt ihr die Stachelritter "ohne alles" (Kräuter/Gewürz) auf den Grill geworfen? Ich bin ja auch im Zweifel gegen Schischigaga ((c) by Thomasneununneunzischnullvier), aber das wäre sogar mir zu wenig


----------



## Seneca (12. September 2013)

*AW: Barsche grillen*

Hab es mittlerweile übrigens ausprobiert.
Einfach die Barsche ungeschuppt in so eine Fischzange auf den Grill. Vorher mit Olivenöl einreiben und von innen und außen salzen. In den Bauch kann ein frischer Thymianzweig.
Dann von außen schön deunkelbraun werden lassen.
Die Haut kann mit den Schuppen eifnach abgezogen werden und der Fisch perfekt gegessen werden. Die dicke Haut mit den Schuppen ist sozusagen die natürliche Alufolie. Ergebnis war super#6


----------



## donak (13. September 2013)

*AW: Barsche grillen*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Donak:
> Habt ihr die Stachelritter "ohne alles" (Kräuter/Gewürz) auf den Grill geworfen? Ich bin ja auch im Zweifel gegen Schischigaga ((c) by Thomasneununneunzischnullvier), aber das wäre sogar mir zu wenig



Jepp, ohne alles, natura eben. Waren Urlaub machen in der Jagdhütte meines Schwiegervaters, kein Strom kein fliessend Wasser und Gewürze hatten wir nicht mit.

Aber wie gesagt, war auch so ein Schmaus!


----------

